# Orion 3100 SVF - Noise level



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey folks. I'm having a pretty hard time finding any info on this piece. I have the paperwork and original packaging, but no user info. 

I heard from a fellow old schooler that these made a bit more noise than they should, so they were replaced by the CRX crossover models. 

Since there's no info on these and I have yet to hook this one up, we're both unsure about this. So has anyone had any experience with one of these? Let me know. I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

That's the only one I've ever seen besides in the brochures. Well, that and a gold one in a pic in the old school showoff thread. 

I can look to see if I can find some specs in a mag somewhere, but I'm not sure that will really help you. 

Hook er up and see if she's too noisy for you.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I actually have a bunch of stuff for w 1st gen installation. Just need to put the amps together. So I'll be testing it for noise hopefully in the near future. 

I missed the gold one. I'll have to go back through and check it out. Thanks!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I got you man. 4th pic down, right next to the GS's.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1487446-post202.html


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

imjustjason said:


> I got you man. 4th pic down, right next to the GS's.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1487446-post202.html


Oh my God! That was unbelieveable. Unreal. I've never seen anything in the GS series other than on here. That was amazing. Thank you for that.

My little mini dream is to one day replicate the 1st gen system I saw in the Sep/Oct 1990 issue of CSR. I'm close. But I have the wrong gen amps. It'll happen one of these days.

Thank you for the show!


----------

